# Bella's First Halloween



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Any suggestions on how we should approach Halloween? Bella of course is a yapper and barks at everything & everybody that walks past our house or comes to the house. Normally we sit at the end of the drive way to hand out candy because I am always afraid of someone kids falling on my steps. If we do this we would have to close the door because she would just paw at it the whole time. The thought of this makes me sad


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

We turn the light off, lock the door and eat all the candy for ourselves  so I guess I'm not one to give advice on the matter...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

We live in a really small neighborhood... so the kids here go out early, and there are only about 12 of them. Then they go to trick or treat places.

But my mom and I sit out with Gus every year (Grace will get to this year - her 1st Halloween too!)

We use it as a training opportunity. I chop up really tiny really high value treats (usually hotdogs - will have to think of something else for this year due to Grace).... and when we see the kids, Gus has to sit, and he gets a treat. The first year he was nervous and barked a few times but he learned quick he got a treat if he was quiet and stayed by my side.

Grace is really friendly. So I'm not worried about her. But will keep her on my lap and treat her for being quiet.

It's a time for them to be exposed to the abnormal.... 

If she barks - maybe put her in a crate? Or her quiet area away from the front door...and you guys go sit out front?

May want to use the beginning as a training exercise? Take her on a long walk, get her nice and tired, then sit out with her and a bowl of treats for the kids and some for her. If she gets out of hand one of you can always take her back inside.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

All of mine just BARK!!! Oh well!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

Jasmine barks all the time on Halloween!!! I even have treats that I give her, but no she has to bark!!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Lucky and I sit outside in the driveway and hand out candy. Lucky never barks if I am holding him. You should try it.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

Thanks!! I will use all of this great advice!!!! I want her with me at all times while I'm home


----------



## .13124 (Jun 1, 2012)

It's going to be Cici's first Halloween also and she's also a huge talker! I signed her up for private training for her barking just in time for her to finish the training for Halloween, so that day is going to be "the big test".
You could also start her training now of she barks at people, by desensitizing her to them. It's basically just giving her treats BEFORE she barks, but after she sees someone or hears a noise that would normally make her bark. Dogs actually have a second or two of silence before barking at something, like when they lock eyes with something, and that's the time to say "good girl!" out loud and give a treat. 
What I would imagine doing on Halloween night is getting a lot of yummy stuff that you don't normally give your fluff, like a kong filled with peanutbutter or cream cheese, maybe some small pieces of fat free cheese, or some freeze dried pieces of chicken or cheddar. Then you could give her a piece of treat or give her the kong as soon as you see kids coming your way, or if they're being loud, as soon as you notice that Bella might have heard them, before she starts barking. As they are approaching you could continue to give treats or just let her have the kong to lick it, or you could even try giving her small licks of gerber (I tried it for Cici and it really distracted her from seeing people around her). 
I'm just learning along the way too, and so far this is what I've come up with and what I've learned and adapted for Cici's barking. 

Goodluck with her first Halloween! It should be fun 


Sent from Cici🐶 & Nora👩
❤💋


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

shellbeme said:


> We turn the light off, lock the door and eat all the candy for ourselves  so I guess I'm not one to give advice on the matter...


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::smrofl:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

We have a long driveway and have never had one single trick-or-treater! Works for us, we get to eat all of the candy and we don't have to share with the kids. :innocent:


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey everyone this is all great advice but what happens of your little dog is terrified of loud sounds? We live in a village but lorries
Pass through frequently we cannot take daisy for walks because as soon as a lorry goes past daisy runs like mad usually dragging us in the opposite direction. I'm worried that come Halloween and all the fireworks she's going to spend the night under a couch or something trembling like mad


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We don't hand out candy any more. Many years back I opened the door to a bunch of kids and their was a male adult dressed in costume standing right behind them. He literally made my spirit panic....not the costume ~ him. The look in his eyes was very discomforting and flat out evil.  It was that day that it occurred to me how foolish I was to open my door to strangers dressed in masks. We've only participated in Halloween a couple of times since then. Oh and Bella would hate the whole Halloween thing, so it works out best for all of us :thumbsup: .


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

This will be Steve's first Halloween with us too! We get loads of trick or treaters and one of us usually sits outside during the big rush just so that doorbell doesn't keep going. One of us stays and hands out candy and one goes trick or treating with the kids. Steve will do whatever I do. I guess I need to get him a costume and a little backpack to hold all of his (mommy's) candy!


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> We turn the light off, lock the door and eat all the candy for ourselves  so I guess I'm not one to give advice on the matter...


:HistericalSmiley:


----------

